
Atari founder, Nolan Bushnell, to keynote Distill - EamonLeonard
https://blog.engineyard.com/2013/what-happens-when-you-bring-atari-chuck-e-cheese-and-engine-yard-together
======
m2mapps
This is awesome, the Atari 2600 was my first ever 'computer' and I still can
remember the thrill of finding and playing a new game (and of course blowing
into the cartridge to get the game to load :) )

Its limited by todays standard, which makes me excited to think about the
technologies we use today that will be obsolete in 20 years time.

------
rocky1138
"the now infamous Atari 2600"

What makes the Atari 2600 infamous?

~~~
EamonLeonard
What _doesn't_ make it infamous? Yeah. Think about that.

~~~
EamonLeonard
Typos FTW :)

